# Deputy Sheriff Rick Rhyne



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Rick Rhyne Moore County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina

End of Watch: Thursday, December 8, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 58
*Tour:* 37 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/8/2011
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Committed suicide
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Deputy Sheriff Rick Rhyne was shot and killed after responding to investigate reports of trespassing at a home on Morrison Bridge Road.

While questioning two brother he learned that one of them had a warrant for outstanding child support. As he attempted to place the man under arrest the man fatally shot him. The suspect then committed suicide.

Deputy Rhyne had served with the Moore County Sheriff's Office for four years. He had previously served with the Foxfire Police Department and Pinehurst Police Department for a combined 33 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and two grandchildren.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Lane Carter
Moore County Sheriff's Office
101 Dowd Road
Carthage, NC 28327

Phone: (910) 947-2931

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Rick Rhyne, Moore County Sheriff's Office, North Carolina


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sheriff Rhyne


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rest In Peace Brother.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

